# Réseau visible mais pas d'internet



## lucile88 (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est assez similaire à d'autres exposés ici mais les solutions rencontrées sur ce forum ou d'autres n'ont pas fonctionné ou excède mes compétences. 
Mon mac "voit" le réseau en wifi et semble le détecter sans problème seulement quand je veux ouvrir une page sur mon navigateur (Firefox) : point d'exclamation "adresse introuvable".

J'ai récupéré le mac de ma voisine, un Power PC G5 Mac OS X version 10.5.8 (on ne rit pas).Du jour au lendemain, je n'ai plus pu me connectée à internet alors que ma coloc peut se connecter depuis son MacBookPro en wifi sans problème. 

J'ai tenté de supprimer/recréer le réseau, le miracle a marché au hasard une fois mais depuis je rame. 
Avec le câble ethernet ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Ni en autorisant toutes le connexions entrantes.
Je n'arrive pas à renouveler le bail DHCP
L'opérateur (numéricable) n'a rien pu faire pour moi.
Sous un conseil j'ai entré dans le terminal ping www.google.com :
"cannot resolve www.google.com : unknown host 
en essayant : ping 74.125.230.211: réponse "56 data bytes " puis "no route to host"
En remettant l'adresse IP du routeur dans les paramètres "avancé" de "réseau", la fenêtre suivante s'affiche : Configuratin IP 192.168.0.1 utilisé par 00:1f:xx:xx:xx:xx (qui est l'adresse matérielle du mac de ma coloc)

Bref, je ne sais plus quoi faire, ça fait plusieurs semaines que je patauge.
Merci de m'éclairer si vous le pouvez!


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Août 2012)

Ton MAC voit le réseau WiFi de ta Box.
As tu validé ce réseau sur ton MAC en cliquant dessus et en entrant la clé WiFi de ta box pour le valider ?


----------



## lucile88 (22 Août 2012)

Oui. Le bon réseau est sélectionné, la clé WEP entrée. Dans la fenêtre préférences systeme>réseau : le signal "airport" est actif (rond vert) et "connecté".


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Août 2012)

Sur ton MAC dans les "préférences système > réseau" c'est le signal WiFi Actif qu'il est important de vérifier ! (rond vert)...Qu'en est il ? et ensuite est ce que ce mode de connexion  est en haut de liste (ce qui le rend prioritaire) ?


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2012)

tout cela ressemble à un problème de résolution de nom.

en bref, le réseau auquel tu te connectes est ton réseau local. Pour sortir, il faut utiliser les services du modem/routeur qui va gérer toutes les demandes d'entrée et de sortie de données.

Commence par vérifier la configuration de ta connexion internet.

Va dans les préférences -> Choisis Réseau. 
Dans la colonne de gauche choisis la connexion Wifi (normalement avec une pastille verte) puis clique sur le bouton "Avancé" (en bas à droite)
Là choisis l'onglet DNS et note ce qui apparait dans la colonne de gauche (une adresse IPv4) pour nous le dire.

Tant que tu y es tu peux pour test ajouter (bouton +) 8.8.8.8 et glisser cette adresse en premier puis nous dire ce qui se passe.

A plus.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 il faut que tu donnes TOUTES les informations du réseau :

- FAI, type de modem/routeur (box ?), points d'accès supplémentaires ?

- capture d'écran de préférences système / réseau
- capture d'écran de l'onglet TCP/IP, et de l'onglet DNS

- capture d'écran de la fenêtre "Diagnostic réseau"


----------



## lucile88 (22 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, désolée d'avoir tarder à répondre et merci pour votre réactivité!

Alors, c'est assez surprenant. Je vais croire que c'est le site de macgeneration qui a de bonnes ondes ou c'est le fameux 8.8.8.8 qui a fait de l'effet, bref après un ultime diagnostic réseau, je peux à nouveau accéder à internet. 

Je vous mets néanmoins les captures écrans, j'ai trop peur que ce petit bonheur soit temporaire.

Du coup j'ai une autre question. Vu la version de mon mac je ne peux plus mettre à jour la plupart des logiciels que j'ai, même les plus banals, comme acrobat reader ou certains plug-in. Du coup certaines choses ne me sont plus accessibles sur internet : certaines vidéos (via Facebook par exemple), des caractères ne s'affichent pas non plus (comme l'arabe, j'ai des carrés à la place). Y a-t-il une solution à part changer d'ordinateur?

Encore merci.


----------



## lucile88 (22 Août 2012)

la suite des PJ


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 la capture de la page DNS montre qu'il n'y avait aucun serveur DNS.

Dans ce cas, on a pas accès aux sites web dont on saisit le nom (Google....)
Le rôle du serveur DNS étant de traduire le nom en adresse IP sur le Net.

A partir du moment où tu saisis un serveur DNS (valide), ça fonctionne normalement.

Mais il n'est pas normal que la page DNS ait été vierge, car l'adresse IP du modem/routeur du réseau aurait dû y figurer, en grisé.
Cette adresse est acquise automatiquement lors de la configuration de la connexion.
De même sur la page TCP/IP devrait figurer l'adresse IP du routeur.

Tu peux utiliser les DNS de Google (8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4), mais tu peux aussi faire l'essai suivant : 

Désactiver Airport, supprimer ta connexion dans Avancé / Airport, réactiver Airport et recréer la connexion.

Alors dans l'onglet DNS devrait figurer en grisé l'IP de ton routeur, 192.168.0.1 ou 0.254 probablement.

Que l'IP y figure ou non, tu peux ajouter d'autres DNS comme ceux de ton FAI et ceux de Google, ils seront utilisés si besoin est.

D'autre part je vois que tu utilises une clé WEP ? Pourquoi ?
Si Léopard le permet, il faut utiliser une clé WPA ou WPA2.
(modifier dans le routeur, supprimer la connexion dans la Mac et la recréer).


----------



## lucile88 (22 Août 2012)

En suivant les instructions, voici ce que je vois :
Dans l'onglet DNS : 89.2.0.1 et 89.2.0.2 (en grisé) et 8.8.8.8 demeure en noir (alors que je l'avait soustrait lors de la désactivation de airport)
Dans l'onglet TCP/IP : IPv4: 192.168.0.12, sous-réseau: 255.255.255.0, routeur : 192.168.0.1

Du coup, c'est normal?
Où puis-je trouver le DNS du FAI? c'est sensé être sur le contrat internet?

Merci en tout cas, je prends bonne note et j'apprends


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Alors c'est parfait comme ça :

Le routeur a l'adresse IP 192.168.0.1, et les DNS en grisé sont ceux de ton FAI : Numéricâble.

Qu'ils apparaissent montre que l'information est passée, du FAI au routeur, et du routeur à l'ordi.

*Ta configuration est maintenant "normale".*

Tu peux laisser 8.8.8.8 qui servira "en secours" si ceux du FAI avaient un problème.

Regarde la question de la clé de réseau, il faudrait utiliser WPA et non pas WEP (voir message précédent).


----------



## lucile88 (22 Août 2012)

Ha! Pardon. J'avais élagué les dernières lignes tout à l'heure. 
Comment puis-je voir si je suis sous Léopard? Je crois que je suis sous Lion mais ne suis plus sûre.
Je suis passée en " WPA2 personnel", c'est plus sûr comme sécurité que la clé WEP?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)

Dans le premier post tu dis : 10.5.8.

10.5 c'est Léopard.

WPA2 c'est parfait.

Te voilà parée


----------



## lucile88 (22 Août 2012)

Parfait!! Mille mercis!!


----------



## lucile88 (23 Août 2012)

c'était trop beau. alors que internet fonctionnait ce matin, il vient de se couper. Je me heurte au même problème. 
La fenêtre DNS s'est vidée. mais même avec les IP de google ça ne fonctionne pas. 
J'essaie de activer/désactiver airport, et récréer la connexion, rien.
Que dois-je faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------

Bon, j'ai trouvé une solution, en autorisant toutes les connexions entrantes dans sécurité, ça fonctionne. 
C'est étrange quand même, d'où peut venir la récurrence du problème?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

 ton ordinateur est une machine fixe, donc pour contourner le problème actuel, tu peux configurer la machine en IP fixe. (et non plus en DHCP).

Si ça te convient je te donnerai tous les éléments pour le faire (c'est simple et rapide).


----------



## edd72 (23 Août 2012)

Le mode routeur de ta box Numéricable est-il activé? (si non, chaque fois que quelqu'un d'autre -ta colloc- se connecte, tu te fais virer).


----------

